# Tandem Hire - Yorkshire - any advice?



## Buck (21 Apr 2017)

Hi

For my (older ) friend's 50th he has decided at the last minute that he would like to do a tandem ride. The challenge is that this is in two weeks time. We're planning a 50 miler - it would have to be wouldn't it?

There will be 4 of us so two tandems. Does anybody know where we can hire a couple of tandems in the York/Yorkshire area for a day or perhaps two?

Another option is for us to buy a couple of second hand ones, use them for he weekend then sell them on (hopefully for little or no loss?!) - not sure if this is a good idea or not though?

Any help or guidance much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Bonefish Blues (21 Apr 2017)

I'd hire rather than buy - that way you'll get something that's guaranteed to work, as opposed to something of an unknown quantity. How about these guys:

https://www.tandems.co.uk/info/tandem-hire.php


----------



## classic33 (22 Apr 2017)

There's these http://www.getcycling.org.uk/bike-shop-york/hire/

There's a poster on here might be able to help. Maybe even show you his innertube collection!!


----------



## growingvegetables (22 Apr 2017)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I'd hire rather than buy - that way you'll get something that's guaranteed to work, as opposed to something of an unknown quantity. How about these guys:
> 
> https://www.tandems.co.uk/info/tandem-hire.php


Bought our tandem there. Highly recommended! (Although that's many years ago. )

There's also these guys in Tadcaster - http://www.cyclesense.co.uk/info/tandem-bike-hire.php; looks like they have only one for hire?


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2017)

Yes, if anyone anywhere in the country can help it'll be JD Tandems, who happen to be near Ilkley.


----------



## Buck (22 Apr 2017)

Thanks all

We tried cyclesense and they dononly have one tandem. 

Looks like JD Tandems might be the option if no other thoughts come through.


----------



## growingvegetables (22 Apr 2017)

Thought I remembered seeing tandems on the Whitby-Scarborough rail path - and sure enough, these guys? http://www.trailways.info/cycle-hire


----------



## srw (22 Apr 2017)

If you get something from JD it'll be a decent tandem and a joy to ride. If you get the token tandem from a generic bike hire place it'll be a super-heavy gaspipe special. Which might be okay if you're pootling up and down a path, but not for anything longer.


----------



## Tight Git (22 Apr 2017)

JD are good - hired one for a day about 18 months ago. Some nice roads around Gargrave that are not too hilly and fairly quiet.

Good quality bikes and they look after you properly.


----------



## classic33 (23 Apr 2017)

Buck said:


> Thanks all
> 
> We tried cyclesense and they dononly have one tandem.
> 
> Looks like JD Tandems might be the option if no other thoughts come through.


Have you tried @mickle, at Get Cycling, they showing as hiring tandems.


----------



## Buck (23 Apr 2017)

@classic33 - not yet but I will do - thanks. 

@growingvegetables - thanks - another to try. 


Buck


----------



## mickle (24 Apr 2017)

We're not offering bike hire right now - we don't do enough of it to make it worthwhile- also a shortage of staff to manage it and a limited range of suitable bikes.


----------



## Buck (29 Apr 2017)

Thanks all. We've gone with JPTandems for next weekend !


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2017)

Buck said:


> Thanks all. We've gone with JPTandems for next weekend !


Enjoy.

You might even see "The Twelve Disciples".


----------



## Buck (29 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> You might even see "The Twelve Disciples".



Enlighten me?........


----------



## Bonefish Blues (29 Apr 2017)

Apostles, shirley?


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2017)

Buck said:


> Enlighten me?........












Up on Ilkley Moor


----------



## Buck (29 Apr 2017)

Gottya !!


----------



## growingvegetables (29 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Enjoy.
> 
> You might even see "The Twelve Disciples Apostles".


If that kinda thing "rocks your boat" (and it does mine ), then avoid Ilkley Moor, and its Victorian, Edwardian, and other reconstructions and replicas. 

Head north of the river, up to Askwith Moor or Snowden Carr. There are several posts on that blog - about the Tree of Life stone, a circle, a village, a graveyard, etc. And it is quite "magic" (... sorry, but words failed me!). So much more evocative, provocative, and "*alive*" (yes, I know - 4000 year old stones are not alive! But nobody's buggered around with them.

Just a thought. One of my favourite places to ride to.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> If that kinda thing "rocks your boat" (and it does mine ), then avoid Ilkley Moor, and its Victorian, Edwardian, and other reconstructions and replicas.
> 
> Head north of the river, up to Askwith Moor or Snowden Carr. There are several posts on that blog - about the Tree of Life stone, a circle, a village, a graveyard, etc. And it is quite "magic" (... sorry, but words failed me!). So much more evocative, provocative, and "*alive*" (yes, I know - 4000 year old stones are not alive! But nobody's buggered around with them.
> 
> Just a thought. One of my favourite places to ride to.


They'd miss the cattle grid, near the bottom, on entering Ilkley. Can't do that!


----------



## growingvegetables (30 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> They'd miss the cattle grid, near the bottom, on entering Ilkley. Can't do that!


Misses the cattle grid? What's not to like?


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> Misses the cattle grid? What's not to like?


Bunny hop on a tandem?


----------



## jefmcg (2 May 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> If that kinda thing "rocks your boat" (and it does mine ), then avoid Ilkley Moor, and its Victorian, Edwardian, and other reconstructions and replicas.


I was rather disturbed by someone giving a BeforeCommonEra artefact a distinctly AnnoDomini name.


----------

